# Santa Cruz Anarchist Convergence - May 7-11



## veggieguy12 (Apr 15, 2009)

Santa Cruz Anarchist Convergence

Thurs.-Mon.

No experience or word about how this might be, but it's a possibility on my summer schedule...


----------



## rthunder (Apr 28, 2009)

You brilliant, beautiful, sneaky people submitted over forty proposals for workshops, panels, and open thread spaces to address issues of community inter-relatedness, the Green Scare, security culture, the Animal Enterprise Terrorism Act, DIY infrastructure, applied anarchisms, and resistance. The FreeSkool Conference, happening simultaneously and open to everyone, will explore starting and running freeskools, deconstructing public education, freeskools and anarchism, and more philosophical and practical discussion on skill-sharing networks and challenging institutional control of learning. Workshops have been scheduled between 10 am and 6 pm on Friday, Saturday, and Sunday, and the schedule of workshops will be posted here in the next week: Santa Cruz Anarchist Convergence


----------

